# Joining the Focke Wulf production line.



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is Dragon's 1/48 Ta-152H-0, in the markings of Ofw. Josef Keil, of Stab JG 301, Alteno Airfield, in April of 1945. 

The kit decals came with a nice big piece of Scotch tape across the various individual aircraft markings (thanks a lot, DML), so I turned to my Kagero books (which come with decals) to choose someone else's plane. Also, some of the national markings are Superscale. Otherwise, she's OTB.


































And yes, the radio wire is supposed to sag when the canopy is open.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Looks very nice!
I know its too late for this model but in case you were to make other Ta 152s EagleCals is releasing two new decal sheets that should be on the market by the end of the month. The new sheets are based upon the information in the new Ta 152 book from last year.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've still got my original Trimaster 152H half-built in the box.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

another beauty John!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Nicely done again.


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

nicely done


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

...


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Great Job John, love the paint. How did you do the scalops on the leading edge? Do you mask it or do you have a template?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Trying to remember (I painted the camo on this thing many months ago, and only just got around to finishing the build). I _think _I masked it using Scotch tape!


----------



## grampi (Nov 23, 2006)

I never realized the enormous wingspan this plane had. Looks like the beginnings of the U-2....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yup, that's the necessity of a plane built for high-altitude work. Less air, more wing.


----------

